
An In-Depth Look at Nvidia's Own Internal Deep Learning Supercomputer - Katydid
https://www.nextplatform.com/2016/11/14/nvidias-saturn-v-dgx-1-cluster-stacks/
======
slizard
I'd be curious how did they install the 124 4U servers that pull >3kW each.
Certainly not 9-10 of them per rack, that would be hard to power in standard
racks let alone cooling them. Maybe instead of wasting half a rack, they
interleaved the DGX-1 something like 3-4:1 with the other machines they have?

